# My motion, Parkour



## zujitsu (Jun 25, 2005)

Here is a compilation of all the parkour videos I have made all of which(except the TX pk one) feature the furious angels which I am a part of....any and all comments/criticisms welcome

.wmv
43.5 mb


http://s40.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=23DTJ6HKIVWXM30JH76NIZJ6T4


----------



## OULobo (Jun 26, 2005)

That's pretty sweet. It's really art in motion, not to mention great video editing. Keep it up.


----------



## SwedishChef (Jun 27, 2005)

I would have broken alot of bones if I had discovered that 20 years ago.


----------



## jonah2 (Jun 27, 2005)

Good vid - (have not got any sound on my computer)

Saw some vids of the french guy that invented it - can't remember his name. The UK practitioners call it free running I beleive. These guys are fantastic - very athletic. I'm sure they would all make excelent MA's

Jonah


----------



## Bester (Jun 27, 2005)

I liked the video, but at my age, trying that would result in severely disapointing my wife. Or at the least, bring tears to my eyes.

Seriously, looked good!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2005)

It's different!


----------



## eyebeams (Jun 27, 2005)

I crosstrain in PK to get my level of general agility and explosive strength up. A Parkour course is kind of like a light obstacle course run. No direct combative value, but a fun way to train fitness and some attributes.


----------



## searcher (Jun 29, 2005)

SwedishChef said:
			
		

> I would have broken alot of bones if I had discovered that 20 years ago.


I am hoping to start breaking my bones in the next few months.


----------

